# Some Pic with Kanon 400D-Lens Tamron f5.6 semi-macro



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Some shot of my Fishes :
Gymnocorymbus ternetzi 








Puntius titteya 
























Siamensis Algea Eater


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice pictures! I wish I knew how to use my camera more effectively like that.
Love the barb pictures.

-John N.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

thank for your comments.
Im just a beginner,so wut was your camera ?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a Nikon d70s with all the fancy external SB flashes, macro 105 vr lense etc. Haven't had the patience to learn how to use any of it. One day though. For now I usually just take a bunch of shots, and hope for the best.

-John N.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

oooopss u have a "real" macro lense  Mine's just a semi-macro and it costs just 90$
Would u mind posting some of your pics up here ? 
(Sorry i can't talk english well)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Having the right equipment doesn't empower someone like me with any type of photography skill. But we all have to start somewhere. 

Here's one I just snapped.










I tried to follow some of the tips and techniques recommended in this thread.

-John N.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

hic hic wish i'll have a pro macro lense in this "tet" holiday.
I love to shoot macro pics but my pocket wasnst allowed


----------

